
Ask HN: Is there a native video chat tool that doesn't use the browser/WebRTC? - cloogshicer
I often have to present online lectures with screen sharing. My Laptop slows down to a crawl, with CPU usage at full blast.
======
kerrarbone
Hello, You can use hhtps://antmedia.io. Their features would be good for you.

------
kerrarbone
Hello, You can use [https://antmedia.io](https://antmedia.io). Their features
would be good for you.

